# Phragmipedium Barbara LeAnn



## Erythrone (Nov 21, 2015)

First bloom for this Phrag. Barbara LeAnn. Jean-Pierre Faust breeding. I got the plant last spring.



Phragmipedium Barbara LeAnn web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Phragmipedium Barbara LeAnn plante web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 21, 2015)

that's very pretty


----------



## Carkin (Nov 21, 2015)

So sweeeeet!! I love that colour. Is it in a two inch pot?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2015)

Wonderful color -- great shape!


----------



## trdyl (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 21, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Nov 21, 2015)

Perfection in a lovely shade of melon pink.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 22, 2015)

Cute little plantlet. Large flowers in proportion to the leaf size. I'd love to see it in a few years once it grows out into a nice sized clump, then blooms en masse.


----------



## PaphLover (Nov 22, 2015)

What an adorable bloom! Love it.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2015)

A Beauty, also here !!!! Jean


----------



## Silvan (Nov 22, 2015)

Another great one from JP's breeding efforts.
:clap:


----------



## Clark (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice!
Love your flickr site.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 23, 2015)

Very pretty flower, and such a nicely compact plant!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2016)

Update 


Phragmipedium Barbara LeAnn web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 24, 2016)

Even deeper color on this blossom. Great clone!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## John M (Jan 24, 2016)

'Gives me a big smile!


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 24, 2016)

Fuzzy beauty! I really like this one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2016)

JP hits on some really nice hybrids with his breeding program.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice.

Gotta love JP's plants.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2016)

OMG! I really, really NEED one or two or three of this
Phrag. It's perfect and just my style. Why, oh why does
it have to be in Canada??!!! Well, I realize it's because
that's where J-P is, but why couldn't it cross the border
for me????


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 13, 2016)

Lovely!


----------

